# fingerprints and epoxy



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I need some help! Yesterday, my two year old was downstairs with me and ended up touching a bait that I finished painting earlier in the week. I worried that his fingerprints will keep the epoxy from coating the bait. I'm also worried that if I try to clean the bait with rubbing alcohol it will smear or scrub off the paint. Is there anything I can do to clean the bait without fear of ruining the paint job? I use createx paint. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Mark, did you heat set it or put any type of clear over it??


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

It'll be ok, I've touched mine after painting a few times and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I heat set the paint, but it doesn't have any clear over the paint. I have some spray on clear, maybe if I hit it with that then epoxy it'll be okay. I just don't like it too much because it stinks to HIGH HEAVENS!!!!! Last time I used it, the whole house smelled.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree if you seal coat it (doesn't matter what you use) it should be fine. I normally heat set my paints and allow them to air dry at room temp. If the lure is dry after it was touched I would use a soft brush and lightly brush off the area that was touched before coating. Just my 2 cents. Hope this helps.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I just finished wiping down with alcohol that had gotten goobered up with finger prints (don't ask) several plugs without any clearcoat with no apparent ill effects...


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Just came up from the basement. Put on a layer of epoxy on the plugs. No problems with the application.


----------

